# Aborted fetus, Huybers Utopia Stable :(



## weerunner (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey all, I posted this in the regular forum but thought here might be an even better place to ppost it. Any ideas at all are appreciated.

I have 5 mares testing positive, ranging from 100-150 days along. This morning I found a little colt fetus in the sack. No mares have any signs of wetness, redness or even looseness in the back end. No udders with any fullness or milk. How can I know who aborted.

It could possibly be one of the ones testing negative I suppose. I'm at a loss. I've looked at eveyone. NO one seems stressed at all.

Here is the poor little fellow


----------



## chandab (Sep 21, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, Amanda; I've not seen any aborted fetuses, so no idea what to look for or how you might tell which mare it was. I'm going to guess that aborting at this early stage that the mare will not show any signs of anything.


----------



## weerunner (Sep 21, 2013)

Well so far, no one is showing signs. I'm very upset, more than I thought I woudl be. Buried the little guy in a proper manner. RIP little colt.


----------



##  (Sep 21, 2013)

I posted on the original thread, but again, I'm so sorry this happened. If no one is showing any signs, then we'll just have to wait and see how the other girls develop. I'm led to believe it was the mare that wouldn't leave him, and since everything looks good with the fetus, you may want to have your mare cultured. Sometimes a mare can develop an infection, and that causes the abortion. There are several other factors that can cause them to abort, but I'm leaning toward some type of infection, because I don't "see" any cord twist or infarct on the placenta. Did you see anything on the placenta that looked "wrong" somehow?

If your mares are still cycling at this point, the mare that aborted may come back in heat in the next few weeks as her hormones level out to the non-pregnant state, and she seeks to be bred again.

I would continue to check under tails for the next several days to see if you see any discharge at all from anyone or fluids. There may not be anything now, but if it is an infection you MAY see a discharge develop -- not always, but sometimes they will begin to show some "outward" signs of infection.

Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh Im so sorry, This is about the same size as my Holly who aborted 2 years ago...no idea why. Diane brought up all good things to think about and although Im a novice, I would have to agree with her. How very sad for you and again Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## weerunner (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you Diane, I think I found the culpret. There was one mare with loose poos and she has a wet side, like she layed down in fluids so I'm thinking it was her. I will definitely be watching backsides for a few days or more.


----------



##  (Sep 21, 2013)

Who was it? I'm so sorry...and for us, too, as we love watching your girls and little ones!


----------



## Vansplic (Sep 21, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry Amanda, hopefully if you have identified the mare concerned it will prove to be just one of those things and not a problem like an infection etc.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## countrymini (Sep 22, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## weerunner (Sep 22, 2013)

It was a mare I bought in December 2012. She would have been 120 days or so. Her name was Flicka, but I've since renamed her Eclipse, which she already responds too. She is a bit of a nervous mare, and has just recently started to settle down and let me brush her all over and check her udder and under her tail. Hopefully this is not the norm for her. I know she did have a appy colt a few years ago. We will try with her again in the future after she's had time through the winter to heal.

Here is a pic of her. She's an app, though you can't really tell from this pic.


----------



##  (Sep 22, 2013)

Those hooves are a dead give-away! So hard to lose a little one!


----------



## weerunner (Sep 23, 2013)

Have a horse whisperer coming tonight to see if she can gleam more info from Eclipse and if she says it wasn't her then we are gonna start asking Penny and the others. Someone knows whose baby it was, we will get to the bottom of this thing.


----------



## weerunner (Sep 23, 2013)

Well the official word from the horse whisperer is that the mare that aborted was Penny, my 3year old pinto mare. Both she and Eclipse had tested negative but they were the two that were acting a bit off, so I figured it was one of them. I guess Elipse said she felt fine but she did not think she was pregnant. Penny said she was very confused and sad about it but it happened very suddenly and then it was over. This is all according to the horse whisperer.

So now I just watch and wait as both mare are fine, have no discharge and are eating as per normal.

Here is a pic of Penny.


----------



##  (Sep 23, 2013)

Poor Penny. That's what I thought, since so often they don't leave the baby for a while and she was hanging out with the little one. Again, very sorry this happened.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 24, 2013)

Poor Penny! But as she is just a youngster herself, hopefully she will be fine and more successful the next time you breed her.


----------



## cassie (Sep 29, 2013)

Amanda! i am so sorry to read this! and of your special little girl Penny!

Renee will be very sad to see this she loves your little Penny.

I hope she will be ok soon and you will be able to put her back in foal next season and that pregnancy goes well.

poor little mumma, give her a hug from us Aunties!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 30, 2013)

Amanda you mentioned on FB and I am so sorry for you and my little girl Penny. Give her a big hug from me


----------

